# went shootin



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Went out to GrandRiver wildlife area shooting range out in Farmington today.
Took my friend and the girlfriend,they both had a blast it was her first time shooting and she did real well. We were shooting an AR-15 (very nice groups) a Ruger 22 we were sighting in for squirrel season and the Mauser Carbine which i seem to be havin problems with the extractor. All and all it was a fun shoot, then we went down to the skeet range and i got to try out my buddies Mossberg 500. I really like it and like i said in my other post im thinkin about buying one. My first time skeet shooting and it was great love it and i'll definitely go back.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

did you buy a 1 day pass or a season pass? was the range crowded.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

freyedknot said:


> did you buy a 1 day pass or a season pass? was the range crowded.


i bought a one day pass its a long drive to any range around here i prefer that one its out of the way and the people are always helpful and very nice.

And no i went early got there around 9 and there was maybe 2 or three people on the stretch of range we were shootin. Alotta high powered rifles farther down glad i remembers the ear plugs 

the shotgun range was alittle more crowded but it was pretty much just 2 groups of about 4 or 5 people each


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

thanx, i need to shoot my sbe b4 the season opens. had a new recoill spring installed.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

freyedknot said:


> thanx, i need to shoot my sbe b4 the season opens. had a new recoill spring installed.


have ya ever been to this range?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

we went to the woodbury range yesterday, very very nice range, check it out here:
http://www.huntohio.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1872


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

no, but i have driven by it many times on my way to skeeter .the day i wanted to see it up close it was closed. it is an hour drive for me.woodbary would even be farther.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

its about 40 mins for me i believe the grand range that is


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

littleking said:


> we went to the woodbury range yesterday, very very nice range, check it out here:
> http://www.huntohio.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1872


nope never been there, what were ya shootin?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

.17 rem, h&R ultra slug hunter, blackpowder, sporting clays, etc...


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

Where is the Grand River range please?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Shooting/granges.htm heres a list of them with maps.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

The Grand River range is very nice and extremely well run, IMO. Just wish they hadn't put it right in the middle of a good public hunting area. I was at the dog training area dry hunting my setter yesterday.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah i noticed the hunting ground and was wonderin why they put it so close.


----------

